# Mozart's Alleluia



## joyfulmom

Here is Mozart's Alleluia played by violins.
Enjoy~~


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Beautiful, thank you!


----------



## Larkenfield

Lovely. A violin quadruplex!


----------

